# New Lathe Laguna



## bearmanric (Nov 26, 2012)

Got a new lathe today. Went to Seattle Rockler's and picked up the new Mini lathe Laguna. Turned a call allready. I like it real smooth. Rick

It is on sale till the 30th i paid $349.00 reg. $499.00 at Rockler.

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/E8696871-EFA8-45E0-A59D-2C19C113CDA9-659-000000598B49AFF2.jpg

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/CCFC80E8-A3BC-4452-8F54-2A73CD03781F-659-00000059938DCE09.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2012)

Price? Nice looking lathe. The big laguna is a grizzly. That one looks very much like the smaller grizzlys, I always wondered what the quality was like.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 26, 2012)

New toys, I mean tools!
Congrats
Tom


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 26, 2012)

Was going to get another jet mini variable but coulnt pass this up. Rick


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2012)

That's a nice little lathe , with variable speed for 349 bucks.


----------



## Patrude (Nov 29, 2012)

bearmanric said:


> Got a new lathe today. Went to Seattle Rockler's and picked up the new Mini lathe Laguna. Turned a call allready. I like it reah smoot. Rick
> 
> It is on sale till the 30th i paid $349.00 reg. $499.00 at Rockler.
> 
> ...



Nice peice of equipment. "One good turn deserves another" :rotflmao3: Good luck with the new lathe


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you love it. Way beefier than the Jet and Delta Varibles. heading out in a bit to turn some more calls. Rick


----------



## phinds (Nov 30, 2012)

What does "reah smoot" mean ? Was that s slip of the figner ?


----------



## BarbS (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll bet that's a quality machine. Congratulations! If I didn't have two lathes, I'd sure be tempted.


----------

